# Guhong comparison (Black Vs White) + Corner gapping fix



## Olji (Apr 7, 2011)

So, I read somewhere in this forum that the black guhong have plastic of lower quality compared to other colours, the price difference on Lightake made me a little curious, so I bought a black and a white to compare.
They arrived today (obviously) and here is my test of them:

Unlubed:

Both was rather crappy, but the black guhong was slightly faster in terms of speed, forgot to check corner cutting here :fp

Lubed with CRC Industrial Silicone(Image):

After lubing, work in and drying, I found the white to be slightly faster instead as well as being smoother than the black (the black was more clicky), corner cutting is about the same, not much difference there.

Both was assembled and lubed the same way, unmodded and having the same tension (as close I could get them at least), 
the result may of course be a subject of consistency though, but I though I could put the review here still.


*Over to the fix of the corner gapping*

As most Guhong owners may have noticed, the Guhong can have a problem of the corner pieces having a gap, like this:





I decided to check what the problem was, and upon disassembly I found small molding imperfections:




(Can't get better quality out of my camera, its crap, but you can still see the imperfection a little)

To fix the gapping, disassemble the corner cubies into pieces, and check for and take away imperfections in this area on each piece:





upon assembly again, the piece should look like this if you did it right:




It is the same piece as before, after the "mod"


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 7, 2011)

Is the cube after modding better or faster and has it a better corner cutting, I got is problem too?!


----------



## Olji (Apr 7, 2011)

I havent done any mod to these except the corner gapping fix, and that is mainly for vision, we'll see if I get around to do the 48 point edge mod on these and assemble them back, right now they are 2 3x3 illusions >.<


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, and are the corners glued, or as an edge clicked together?

Edit: I now it, it is like an edge.


----------



## timeless (Apr 8, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> I havent done any mod to these except the corner gapping fix, and that is mainly for vision, we'll see if I get around to do the 48 point edge mod on these and assemble them back, right now they are 2 3x3 illusions >.<


 
did u use 2 pegs for each corner piece? or just 1 peg each?


----------



## Olji (Apr 8, 2011)

2 pegs, one on the front and one on the back, as its meant to be


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 10, 2011)

I have major corner gaps on my Guhong, but when I disassembled my corners, there were no molding imperfections like the ones in your photo. What should I do?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll keep this in mind if I find the corner gap annoying. I don't right now.


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

the molding imperfections can be very small, check around that area with some ligth shining on it and see if it distrupts somewhere, maybe also see if there is something in the hole where the connector would be, pushing it up a little (may also be on the connector itself), some of my corners had almost invisible imperfections, checking with good lightning makes it easier to find them, it may also be on the edge of the hole, cant help you more than that


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> So, I read somewhere in this forum that the black guhong have plastic of lower quality compared to other colours



That is soo outdated... This does not exist anymore as the competition between the different makes grew bigger.

In the old days, there weren't a lot of rivals, nor were there much demand, in this business anyway. So most of the puzzles were made by the random no-name factories in China, which often uses impure plastic material and then dye them black to hide the impurity. But for white cubes, the presence of impurity is much apparent in the color, so there are less chances of the cube being made from recycled bottles.
But now that there are 10+ different makes competing with each other, they don't really have the guts to use low-quality material, as they would lose their sale if cubers find their product being much lower quality than their rivals. As compared to the old days, there wasn't much choices of speedcubes other than Rubik's, and when a cuber found a random cheap cube that actually turns well, it's usally produced by those no-name factories, and have to endure the low-quality material because Rubik's is a lot more expensive.


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

if you read the whole sentence, you would also have read about the price difference (3 dollars) between black plastic and any other color on lightake that made me a little curious.
The black and the white plastic do respond different to silicone sprays, so there is a small difference between them, it may be outdated, but the plastic is still different from eachother, just not as much as before


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> if you read the whole sentence, you would also have read about the price difference (3 dollars) between black plastic and any other color on lightake that made me a little curious.
> The black and the white plastic do respond different to silicone sprays, so there is a small difference between them, it may be outdated, but the plastic is still different from eachother, just not as much as before


 
NOU, you fail.

Black - $12.79
White - $12.79

Black POM - $14.49
White POM - $14.49

Where's your difference? I don't see it.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 10, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'll keep this in mind if I find the corner gap annoying. I don't right now.


I find it annoying because it makes a little clicky sound as you turn a face. My friend's guhong (we have both done the ultimate mod) doesn't have gaps and doesn't have this problem. We switched corners and sure enough, his cube started clicking. I just find that sound annoying.



Oljibe said:


> the molding imperfections can be very small, check around that area with some ligth shining on it and see if it distrupts somewhere, *maybe also see if there is something in the hole where the connector would be, pushing it up a little* (may also be on the connector itself), some of my corners had almost invisible imperfections, checking with good lightning makes it easier to find them, it may also be on the edge of the hole, cant help you more than that


 
How do I look for these? Would I just hold the hole up to the light? and if i find one, how would i get it out?
thanks!


----------



## Lid (Apr 10, 2011)

Black - $8.12
White - $11.79 (same price for all the other colors also(blue,yellow,red,orange,green & pink))
difference: $3.67


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> How do I look for these? Would I just hold the hole up to the light? and if i find one, how would i get it out?
> thanks!


 
yeah, use light and see if theres anything in there, and poke it out with anything thin (may also flush it out with water), I dont know if it can be imperfections in there, if there is, I guess you have to trim the connector down a little, but I only found the imperfections around the hole making it, since on some places, it made the connector unable to get down completely, and on other places it just made the gap by itself, since some places are touching when a corner is assembled, and if those places have some bumps it will probably be some gapping too



daniel0731ex said:


> Where's your difference? I don't see it.


 


Lid said:


> Black - $8.12
> White - $11.79 (same price for all the other colors also(blue,yellow,red,orange,green & pink))
> difference: $3.67


 
Lid got there before me, why didnt you take the DIY into consideration?


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 10, 2011)

Lid said:


> Black - $8.12
> White - $11.79 (same price for all the other colors also(blue,yellow,red,orange,green & pink))
> difference: $3.67


 
OMG! Lightake has hidden this Cheaper black version from me! +10!


----------



## timeless (Apr 10, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> yeah, use light and see if theres anything in there, and poke it out with anything thin (may also flush it out with water), I dont know if it can be imperfections in there, if there is, I guess you have to trim the connector down a little, but I only found the imperfections around the hole making it, since on some places, it made the connector unable to get down completely, and on other places it just made the gap by itself, since some places are touching when a corner is assembled, and if those places have some bumps it will probably be some gapping too
> 
> 
> 
> Lid got there before me, why didnt you take the DIY into consideration?


 
since u have 4 guhongs, are the 2 other 'old' guhongs different? the new ones have silver screws while the olds have black. is there any difference between the 2 in the core size or plastic?


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

only the first guhong I got had the black screw set and old core, although after I got my colored, I changed the screws, springs and core in hope of getting it as fast as the colored was (no success though, the turning just become less "creaky" (lol)), so if im comparing my old black with my new black, the new one is way faster and less controllable (its not modded though), the old one is modded with 48 point edge mod, is smooth, kinda slow and more controllable than a new guhong out of the box/newly assembled, will update with core size difference between old and new (havent though about that), but the plastic feels kind of softer on the old one, kinda gummy, may be because its broken in, 



satellitedanny said:


> OMG! Lightake has hidden this Cheaper black version from me! +10!


 
I always look up DIY's first, but mostly because I like to assemble the cubes, but I can agree, the difference between black DIY vs Assembled and same on any other color is weird, but I dont complain


----------



## timeless (Apr 10, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> only the first guhong I got had the black screw set and old core, although after I got my colored, I changed the screws, springs and core in hope of getting it as fast as the colored was (no success though, the turning just become less "creaky" (lol)), so if im comparing my old black with my new black, the new one is way faster and less controllable (its not modded though), the old one is modded with 48 point edge mod, is smooth, kinda slow and more controllable than a new guhong out of the box/newly assembled, will update with core size difference between old and new (havent though about that), but the plastic feels kind of softer on the old one, kinda gummy, may be because its broken in,
> 
> 
> 
> I always look up DIY's first, but mostly because I like to assemble the cubes, but I can agree, the difference between black DIY vs Assembled and same on any other color is weird, but I dont complain


 
u used the same lube for both cubes?


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

yep, CRC Industrial silicone


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Lid got there before me, why didnt you take the DIY into consideration?


 
If you actually looked at the Dayan page you'll notice that it's not on there. See the categories at the top, they're not on the same page. The black one is in the "product requested arrivals" page, which is sort of like "on sale", except it's for new arrivals. That's the only reason to the price difference

As for the difference in performance, there are two reasons:
1. the different dye caused differences in the properties of the mater
2. molding inconsistency

I'd say taht #2 is more likely, because if you actually payed attention, the edge and cuts on the Guhong are very delicate profiles, because the interior radius is reduced dramatically. This meas that a very slight variation/difference in the molded pieces could create very significant changes to the feel of the cube.


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> If you actually looked at the Dayan page you'll notice that it's not on there. See the categories at the top, they're not on the same page. The black one is in the "product requested arrivals" page, which is sort of like "on sale", except it's for new arrivals. That's the only reason to the price difference


So then the black one isnt a guhong since it wasnt on the Dayan page? man, it sure looks like one .__.


daniel0731ex said:


> As for the difference in performance, there are two reasons:
> 1. the different dye caused differences in the properties of the mater
> 2. molding inconsistency
> 
> I'd say taht #2 is more likely, because if you actually payed attention, the edge and cuts on the Guhong are very delicate profiles, because the interior radius is reduced dramatically. This meas that a very slight variation/difference in the molded pieces could create very significant changes to the feel of the cube.


 


Oljibe said:


> *the result may of course be a subject of consistency though, but I though I could put the review here still.*


 
If you actually payed attention, you would'nt have missed that line


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> So then the black one isnt a guhong since it wasnt on the Dayan page? man, it sure looks like one .__.


 
:fp

You should really learn to read. I never said that it's not a Guhong, but rather that the black DIY Guhong is at a discount.

Gee these people should stop taking words out of context.


----------



## timeless (Apr 11, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> :fp
> 
> You should really learn to read. I never said that it's not a Guhong, but rather that the black DIY Guhong is at a discount.
> 
> Gee these people should stop taking words out of context.


 
i just noticed in the pic, the screws are black





did anyone receive these screws instead of the silver ones?


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 11, 2011)

I got my DIY from Lightake last week - silver screws.


----------



## Olji (Apr 11, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> :fp
> 
> You should really learn to read. I never said that it's not a Guhong, but rather that the black DIY Guhong is at a discount.
> 
> Gee these people should stop taking words out of context.


 


daniel0731ex said:


> NOU, you fail.
> 
> Black - $12.79
> White - $12.79
> ...



you say it is still a guhong, but why didnt you bring it up here? It may be on sale, but it is still a guhong, no reason to not put it in consideration IMO 


to timeless: that pic is probably outdated, I got silver screws and new core


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 11, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> ...I got silver screws and new core


 
God, I am outdated - there is a new core?

I got the pre-assembled one from dealextreme and a DIY one from Lightake - both cores looked the same...


----------



## Olji (Apr 11, 2011)

the old core was transparent, but the new is white


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 11, 2011)

Couldn't the black one just be cheaper because it's more popular?


----------



## Olji (Apr 11, 2011)

maybe, maybe not, and maybe we'll never know *dramatic music* o-o


----------



## timeless (Apr 11, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> maybe, maybe not, and maybe we'll never know *dramatic music* o-o


 
is the core size between the 2 same?


----------



## Olji (Apr 11, 2011)

the arm thickness on the old core is slighly more than 8mm, and the new core is about 7,5mm, so there is a small difference in size


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> you say it is still a guhong, but why didnt you bring it up here? It may be on sale, but it is still a guhong, no reason to not put it in consideration IMO



You are not even making any sense here. You don't take the price into consideration BECAUSE it is still a GuHong; the price difference is merely a marketing scheme from either the seller or the manufacturer themselves.

Stop failing, would you?



Oljibe said:


> the old core was transparent, but the new is white



*translucent*


----------



## Olji (Apr 12, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> You are not even making any sense here. You don't take the price into consideration BECAUSE it is still a GuHong; the price difference is merely a marketing scheme from either the seller or the manufacturer themselves.





daniel0731ex said:


> NOU, you fail.
> 
> Black - $12.79
> White - $12.79
> ...


you asked where the price difference were, you got that answered, as you stated, it is obviously a marketing scheme (dont know why though, from what I remember that product has been there for a while) but you got your question answered, you got the difference you asked for, apparently some people didnt know of that, so thats a good thing they found out of the cheaper alternative, isnt it?



daniel0731ex said:


> *translucent*


 
apparently you're better at english than me, thanks for correcting that and teaching me a new word


----------

